# 189/190NSW Secondary School Teacher



## jutomo (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have submitted EOI for 189 with 65 points on 05/01/2018. After a few months' fruitless wait, I have applied for 190NSW with 70 points on 20/03/2018. 

Any ideas if it is possible for me to get invited by NSW and how long it may take? Or should I try to take PTE test to get extra 10 points?

Points Breakdown:

Secondary School Teacher - 241411
Age 27 years: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Study Exp: 5 points
NAATI: 5 points
English: 10 points [ IELTS L/R/S/W 8/8.5/8/7]

Thanks in advance,

Eddy


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

jutomo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 with 65 points on 05/01/2018. After a few months' fruitless wait, I have applied for 190NSW with 70 points on 20/03/2018.
> 
> ...


I am not sure about the NSW invite but you should definitely try PTE route. Clearly, your IELTS score is very good. In my opinion, go for PTE and you may not need to restrict your options to just NSW.


----------



## ArrayAussie (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi Eddy,

My wife is primary school teacher working overseas and want to get her assessment done so that she can apply for 189/190. Can you please guide me through the process as we want to do it offshore and are clueless about the process. 

Suggestions from other experienced forum members are also welcomed.


----------



## jutomo (Mar 21, 2018)

luvjd said:


> I am not sure about the NSW invite but you should definitely try PTE route. Clearly, your IELTS score is very good. In my opinion, go for PTE and you may not need to restrict your options to just NSW.


Hi luvjd,

Thanks for your reply. 

Yes, I am starting to look at and prepare for PTE. I did not want to do it because I did not want to spend too much effort and money on an English test. 

I can see you got all 90s for your PTE. May I ask whether you attended any tutoring classes or you prepared for the test all by yourself? By the way, do you mind sharing some tips about the test if you have? Thank you.

Good luck with your visa grant.

Eddy


----------



## jutomo (Mar 21, 2018)

ArrayAussie said:


> Hi Eddy,
> 
> My wife is primary school teacher working overseas and want to get her assessment done so that she can apply for 189/190. Can you please guide me through the process as we want to do it offshore and are clueless about the process.
> 
> Suggestions from other experienced forum members are also welcomed.


Hi ArrayAussie,

I am not quite sure whether the assessing criteria and process for primary school teachers are same as the ones for secondary school teachers. However, I am pretty sure AITSL is the institution that processes the skill assessment for primary school teachers. You may check AITSL website at https://www.aitsl.edu.au/migrate-to-australia for more information. 

Cheers,

Eddy


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

jutomo said:


> Hi luvjd,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


For PTE, I didn't take any classes. I followed the youtube lectures but mostly to understand the test format. 
Give a mock test to see if you are lagging in any particular section and practice on that.
Honestly, PTE is all about understanding the test format thoroughly.
One thing I want to highlight is speaking section. Make sure your mic position is correct. Double check this before you start the actual test and most importantly, as soon as finish speaking click "Next" in every speaking question, don't wait for it to timeout.
All the best.


----------



## jutomo (Mar 21, 2018)

luvjd said:


> For PTE, I didn't take any classes. I followed the youtube lectures but mostly to understand the test format.
> Give a mock test to see if you are lagging in any particular section and practice on that.
> Honestly, PTE is all about understanding the test format thoroughly.
> One thing I want to highlight is speaking section. Make sure your mic position is correct. Double check this before you start the actual test and most importantly, as soon as finish speaking click "Next" in every speaking question, don't wait for it to timeout.
> All the best.


Many thanks for the tips, buddy.


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

jutomo said:


> Many thanks for the tips, buddy.


Are they inviting teachers with 70 points? because they havnt invited any teachers in the last few months. btw how many weeks did it take for the AITSL assessement? I'm planning to send my application around september, so please keep this thread updated?

thank you


----------



## jutomo (Mar 21, 2018)

Sanjay8789 said:


> Are they inviting teachers with 70 points? because they havnt invited any teachers in the last few months. btw how many weeks did it take for the AITSL assessement? I'm planning to send my application around september, so please keep this thread updated?
> 
> thank you


Hi Sanjay8789,

I am not quite sure if they invited any teachers with 70 pts in the past few months, but I have a teacher friend with 75 pts who just got invited on 21st March. 

However, if the invitation number ever goes up, there is a high chance that teachers with 70 pts get invited. 

It will take up to 10 weeks to have your skill assessment processed, so try to do that as early as possible. It took about 5 weeks for mine to get processed but I do have friends who waited for 10 weeks.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

70-75 points for teachers? I was checking the occupational ceiling list. They have hardly invited any teachers and I'm told that there is a huge demand for teachers in Australia.

Dont know what this government is upto. I'm researching for my baby sister who would complete here teaching degree in an year from now.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## jutomo (Mar 21, 2018)

braich.abhijeet said:


> 70-75 points for teachers? I was checking the occupational ceiling list. They have hardly invited any teachers and I'm told that there is a huge demand for teachers in Australia.
> 
> Dont know what this government is upto. I'm researching for my baby sister who would complete here teaching degree in an year from now.
> 
> ...


Yes, I know. Teachers used to get invited in one month as long as they have 60 points. This has changed since they started to invite only 300 people in each round. As far as I know, they only invite teachers with at least 70 pts at the moment.


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

jutomo said:


> Hi Sanjay8789,
> 
> I am not quite sure if they invited any teachers with 70 pts in the past few months, but I have a teacher friend with 75 pts who just got invited on 21st March.
> 
> ...


Okay, do you when she lodged her application?


----------



## jutomo (Mar 21, 2018)

Sanjay8789 said:


> Okay, do you when she lodged her application?


She got her PTE results on 18th March and she updated her EOI on 19th. Then she got invited on 21st March, which was pretty much an instant invitation... Jealous, so jealous...


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

jutomo said:


> She got her PTE results on 18th March and she updated her EOI on 19th. Then she got invited on 21st March, which was pretty much an instant invitation... Jealous, so jealous...


hahaha, hopefully you will get invited soon as well. 
did she apply for 190?


----------



## jutomo (Mar 21, 2018)

Sanjay8789 said:


> hahaha, hopefully you will get invited soon as well.
> did she apply for 190?


I hope so. As far as I know, she did not do that. She was pretty determined to go with 189.


----------



## Edustar (May 25, 2018)

jutomo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 with 65 points on 05/01/2018. After a few months' fruitless wait, I have applied for 190NSW with 70 points on 20/03/2018.
> 
> ...


Hi

I am also waiting. I applied with 70 for 189 which I gather is looking more unlikely as the days pass as I turn 45 in July. I also applied for 190 to Nsw 70 +5. Hope we get positive news soon.


----------



## Edustar (May 25, 2018)

Has anyone in this thread had an invite yet? May I please ask how long it took?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2018)

Evening all, First time posting.

Looking to leave the UK in August 2019.

31 years old - 30 points
Scored 90 on my PTE - 20 points
Education - 15 points.
Total 65.

Have sent off my teaching docs to the AITSL last week.

Me and my wife are desperate for a 189 so we can go to Perth.

Can anyone tell me roughly how long it takes for EOIs to get responded to and whether teachers on 65 points stand much of a chance? 

As we have a year until we leave, i just wondered whether it's worth waiting for, or should we try a 190 for extra points?
TIA


----------



## hslim0921 (Jun 14, 2018)

jutomo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 with 65 points on 05/01/2018. After a few months' fruitless wait, I have applied for 190NSW with 70 points on 20/03/2018.
> 
> ...


please update anytime later if you get an invitation. i am about to lodge eoi for 189 with same score ... would like to know!!


----------



## Cattell87 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi, did you get an invitation? I have the same score as you in the same categories and am about to embark on the application process myself. Not feeling as optimistic after reading all of the comments about 70/75 points being required.


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

HI Guys,

I am posting on behalf of my Fiance. She is looking forward to apply for Secondary school teacher. As per my knowledge from AITSL website, they accept only IELTS Academic for english requirement. Are are they also accepting PTE? 

Rgds


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jatinpandey said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I am posting on behalf of my Fiance. She is looking forward to apply for Secondary school teacher. As per my knowledge from AITSL website, they accept only IELTS Academic for english requirement. Are are they also accepting PTE?
> 
> Rgds


It does not 

An AITSL skills assessment includes an English language requirement which can be met either through a study option or with a suitable Academic IELTS Test Report Form. 

AITSL does not accept any other form of English language test towards meeting this requirement.

Cheers


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Has anyone had any luck with this yet? I am awaiting my AITSL skills assessment and then will complete the 189 and 190 EOI.

I have had a sponsorship offer for a 482 medium stream visa but don't know whether to turn it down and wait for the outcome of the 189/190. I have a degree and PGCE from the UK but I don't know if this makes a difference or not


----------



## Christie84 (Aug 25, 2018)

jutomo said:


> Hi Sanjay8789,
> 
> I am not quite sure if they invited any teachers with 70 pts in the past few months, but I have a teacher friend with 75 pts who just got invited on 21st March.
> 
> ...


pt Hi, I am starting to think about getting my assessment by AITSL, but due to the high costs, can anybody tell me if I need to check if my Bachelor and Master´s degree are suposse to be sucessfully certified before making any payment? How is the step by step process? Thanks in advance


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Does anyone have an update on this? I have 65 points at the moment as a Secondary School Teacher. No invite yet but I have PTE-A in 2 weeks and so hopefully will up it to 75 points. 

The issue that they have with teachers is that they are a lot less likely to have 70+ points (not many teachers with PHDs and the IELTS PTE-A requirements to up the points is going to put off a lot of teachers in the UK / USA with similar educational systems who are going to resent having to do an English language test when they've been teaching in English for years) and yet the immigration authority are obviously not willing to lower the points for specific occupations despite having difficulty in finding teachers. So I think that explains the lack of invites for teachers. There are probably loads of teachers on 65 points and very few on higher than this and so the government can't fill the requirements due to this magic number.


----------

